# Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer



## PirschHirsch (21. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

bin schreibenderweise neu hier, lese aber schon ne Weile mit. Möchte mich hiermit vor meiner Rollenfrage hiermit erstmal vorstellen. Ich fische gezielt auf große Barsche (Nahdistanz) und Zander (Ferndistanz).

Mein Nick kommt nicht von ungefähr - ich bin sozusagen "Gemüsespezialist". Das heißt: Ich stochere häufig gezielt und am liebsten da herum, wo viele nur Hänger fürchten (Wasserpflanzen, Seerosen, Krautfelder...).

Teilweise auf extreme Nahdistanz, meist mit relativ leichten Ködern (Gummifrösche, Popper, andere kleine bis mittelgroße Oberflächenköder). Die "tunke" ich gezielt in  Vegetationslücken, z. T. nur auf 2 m Entfernung ab Rutenspitze, auch mal fast direkt unter derselben. Mitunter auch randwatend im Gebüsch.

Zu diesem Zwecke benutze ich eine Sportex Carat Zander in 3,30 m (WG 25-35 g) - eigentlich ne Naturköderrute, aber zu "Stocherzwecken" ideal: Wenn auf Nahdistanz mal unvermittelt ein Hecht drangeht, bin ich um den Semiparabolik-Puffer sehr froh.

Abgesehen von solchen "Stocherzonen" auf Barsch erfordert mein Hausgewässer aber andererseits Long-Distance-Würfe auf Zander.

Der See ist max. 3,50 tief (im Auslaufbereich), die eine Hälfte max. 2 m, die zweite Hälfte Flachwassergemüse.

Um an die Zander im tiefen und mitteltiefen Bereich ranzukommen, muss ich ordentlich weit rausfeuern. Der See ist an den Rändern sehr flach, nur in der Mitte ist die Rinne zum Ablauf hin. Und die will ich treffen. Bootsfischen ist verboten, Standortwahl eingeschränkt, da bleibt nur Peitschen.

Insofern brauche ich Gerät, dass a) auf Nahdistanz bei Brutalo-Einsteigern robust gegenhalten kann und b) das ordentlich weites Werfen zulässt.

Aufgrund der Krautfischerei kommt nur eine starke Geflochtene in Frage - da muss man schon mal 3 bis 4 kg Kraut und Äste zusammen mit dem Fisch rausdrehen.

Insofern wird auf die neue Rolle die Stroft Typ 5 (11 kg) in Grün kommen. Die wird dann gespleißt oder mit No-Knot mit dem Stahlvorfach verbunden.

Das Zeug muss was aushalten - ich hasse verangelte Fische wegen zu  schwachem Tackle. Lieber n paar Bisse weniger, aber keine  dauergepiercten "Unfall-Hechte".

Ein gescheites, selbst getwizzeltes Stahlvorfach (Drennan 7Strand,  Twizzels mit Rubbix gesichert) und ordentliche Kleinteile kommen natürlich auch noch dran - ich  benutz grundsätzlich Stahl, das stört große Barsche und auch Zander  überhaupt nicht (zumindest an meiner Pfütze - das Wasser ist megatrübe).

Mag überdimensioniert erscheinen - in der Praxis ist diese Kraftreserve aber erfahrungsgemäß sehr beruhigend. Funzt wie es soll.

Vor allem, weil theoretisch ein Meterhecht oder Kleinwaller einsteigen kann.

Nun endlich zur Rolle: Die muss robust sein und darf ruhig ein paar Gramm mehr wiegen - die Rute ist ja auch recht lang. 40er Größe, da das Ding dann auch noch an ne reine, andere Hechtspinne dransoll. Habe kräftige Arme, Gewicht ist für mich sekundär. 

Auf Entfernung fische ich ca. 10-cm-Gummis mit max. 14g-Köpfen (eher 10 bis 12 g). Die Rute macht auch das einwandfrei, da gibts nix. Jetzt muss aber endlich mal ne gescheite Rolle dran.

Habe Folgendes in die Auswahl genommen:

Abu Garcia Sorön S 40
Abu Garcia Sorön STX 40
Ryobi Applause 4000
Penn Slammer 360

--> Achtung: Kein Shimano oder Spro, habe meine Gründe!

Robust sind die genannten Rollen alle. Wormshaft ist mir zu empfindlich. Auf Nahdistanz wäre die Schnurverlegung jetzt auch nicht soooooooo wichtig.

Aber: Aufgrund des auch erforderlichen "Weitzanderfeuerns" braucht das Ding trotzdem ne echt gute Schnurverlegung mit der Stroft Typ 5 - kein Bock auf Dauerperücken, wenn man zwischendurch richtig kräftig abzieht (Wurfweite ca. 50 bis 60 m, mit schwereren Blinkern etc. auch mal ne Runde weiter).

Je mehr Weite geht, desto besser.

Die Applause soll gut verlegen, aber da stört mich die Klappkurbel. Habe auch schon gelesen, dass die Bremse zwar fein, aber nicht so kräftig sein soll.

Die Slammer ist wohl nicht totzukriegen, wickelt aber wohl nicht gerade so prächtig.

Insofern halte ich gerade die Abu Sorön für ein gutes "Mittelding".

Da wäre nur die Frage: Tuts die normale Sorön S 40 mit ihren 6 Lagern, oder lohnt sich der Aufpreis für die STX 40?

Möchte mir nicht dauernd was Neues kaufen wollen und lange Freude an meinen Sachen haben.

Habe leider keinen Händler in der Nähe, der einen Direktvergleich der genannten Rollen ermöglicht - drum diese "Blindanfrage" per I-Net.

Insofern bedanke ich mich herzlich bei allen, die diesen Roman bis jetzt hier durchgelesen haben. Und hoffe auf ein paar gute Tipps.

So long und always Petri, der Pirschhirsch


----------



## schrauber78 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Kleine Anmerkung meinerseits: Ryobi Applause = Spro Red Arc...


----------



## weserwaller (22. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Da Du die üblichen Verdächtigen ausschliesst fällt mir spontan die Okuma Raw 40 (altes modell in silber) ein.

Seidenweicher Lauf, sehr gute Schnurverlegung, klapperfreie Kurbel da eingeschraubt, saustabil das Alubody und nicht teurer wie die anderen von Dir genannten Rollen.


----------



## Perch-Noob (22. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Moin & willkommen an Board#h.

Wie du ja selber schreibst kannst du in Bezug auf Robustheit mit der Slammer nicht´s Falsch machen. 
Die Sache mit dem Wickelbild finde ich persönlich etwas überbewertet, es ist evtl. nicht ganz so schön wie bei neueren Rollen aber allemal gut genug um Perrückenfrei damit zu fischen.

Guter Tip: Okuma V-System.

Über die anderen Röllchen kann ich nicht´s sagen, wobei ich die Sorön ebenfalls interessant finde.

Gruß Lepi


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Servus!

Erstmal allgemein danke für die nette Begrüßung und die ersten Tipps!

Nach der Okuma Raw und der VSystem werd ich auch gleich mal googeln, hört sich auch schonmal nicht schlecht an. Kenne Okuma bislang nur als Hersteller für andere Anbieter.

Dass Ryobi wohl auch die Spros baut, ist mir bekannt... die Wormshaft-Rollen von beiden fallen halt wg. der Getriebekonstruktion raus. WS trau ich net so recht übern Weg.

Von daher such ich ne robuste Ganzmetallrolle mit "Normalgetriebe" und trotzdem guter Schnurverlegung.

Rein von der Robustheit her wäre mein Favorit bislang wirklich die Slammer 360. Habe halt nur gesagt Bedenken wegen dem Wickelbild, da wird mir im Schnitt zuviel Schlechtes in puncto Perücken geschrieben... 

Da ich derlei bei den Soröns nicht finde, tendiere ich wie gesagt zu denselben... da gefällt mir auch die Direktaufspul-Spule für Geflochtene.

Soll halt ne Ganzmetallrolle mit gescheitem Getriebe werden - ratternden Plastikkram hab ich noch genug von früher rumliegen.

Ich brauch Tackle, das ordentlich was abkann und auf das ich mich verlassen kann  - möchte angeln und mir nicht ständig nen Schädel über Überbelastung, Schäden bei leichtesten Anditschern, Rasseln bei Runterfallen/nach Badengehen etc. machen müssen.

Trotzdem soll die Rolle natürlich anständig laufen und ordentlich wickeln. Perfekt muss nicht sein, aber eben auch nicht Dauer-Ärger nach 3 Würfen.

Für ne ordentliche Bespulung unter Zug wird zwecks Perückenvermeidung dann auch gesorgt (mach ich selber, habe auch die Wiesen-Ausroll-Aufspulmethode vor).

Slammer 360 und Sorön S40 liegen je nach Anbieter preislich ungefähr gleich, haben ja auch in etwa gleich wenig Lager (seh ich nicht unbedingt als Nachteil an).

Insofern wärs halt schon interessant, ob sich die deutlich teurere STX 40 wirklich lohnt...

Kann wie gesagt die ganzen Dinger leider nicht "live" in nem Laden  vergleichen - richtige Vergleiche lässt eh nur Probefischen zu (nur im Laden probedrehen sagt ja so gut wie nix aus). 

Die genannten Rollen hat in meinem Bekanntenkreis aber leider keiner. Drum  hier die Frage nach Erfahrungsberichten.

Bei weiten Würfen geb ich bei Bedarf schon gut Kitt mit ordentlich Kraft - heißt ja nicht umsonst, "die Rute lädt sich auf" *ggggg*. Auch da möcht ich nicht dauernd überlegen/höllisch aufpassen müssen etc. Bügel auf und gib ihm =)

Fischt hier evtl. einer die Slammer 360 mit Stroft GTP Typ 5 und wirft damit weit bzw. viel? Diese Stroft (ca. 0,25 mm) is ja nu nich sooooo dünne, daher "Slammer-360-freundlich"?

Bei der Slammer heißts halt immer "problematisch mit dünnen Geflochtenen, vor allem bei leichteren Ködern". Wo fängt das "dünn" da an und wo hört es auf? Was sind "leichte Köder"? Meine verwendeten wiegen maximal ca. 25 g, untere Grenze ca. 12 g.

Scheinbar benutzen auch n paar MeeFo-Leute ne Slammer 360, und die werfen ja wirklich viel und weit...



> Die Sache mit dem Wickelbild finde ich persönlich etwas überbewertet, es  ist evtl. nicht ganz so schön wie bei neueren Rollen aber allemal gut  genug um Perrückenfrei damit zu fischen.


@Lepias hört sich doch schon mal nicht so schlecht an. Darf ich fragen, welche Schnur Du benutzt und ob Du damit weit wirfst beim Spinnfischen? Das Wickelbild muss nicht schön/perfekt aussehen, muss aber wie gesagt einwandfrei funzen und darf nicht in gravierender Dysfunktion enden.

Danke schonmal im Voraus für weitere Tipps!

LG, der PH


----------



## Pit der Barsch (22. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Dat ist sie !#6
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Okuma-TRIO-R...Angelrollen&hash=item2c64e46452#ht_2716wt_906


----------



## Elbmann (22. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Zu der Penn Slammer; Es stimmt wohl dass das Wickelbild nicht das Beste ist, und es gibt zum Spinfischen wohl auch bessere Rollen. Trotzdem ist diese Rolle zu empfehlen. 
Viele Angler sowie auch ich  benutzen die 360er an der Küste zum Mefo angeln. Auch dort kommt es auf Distanz an. Ich habe viele "Gewaltwürfe" hinter mir und es gab nicht eine Perücke was für mich dann auch ein Ko-Kreterium gewesen wäre, wenn man mitten im Wasser steht. Trotz des nicht so tollen Wickelbildes sind beachtliche Weiten drin. 
Ein Minus hat die Rolle aber noch, sie ist nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht. Dafür aber sehr Robust.
Ich bin froh sie in meiner Sammlung haben zu dürfen.


----------



## vermesser (22. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Guten Morgen,

da ich die Penn Slammer viermal mein Eigen nenne, spreche ich mal ganz klar eine Empfehlung für diese Rolle aus. Sie passt ziemlich gut zu dem gewünschten Profil. Robust, gute Qualität, Vollmetall. Ich verwende sie zum Hechte ärgern im Kraut (ähnlich wie Du), zum Jerken und an der Ostsee.
Die Schnurverlegung ist nicht so schlecht, wie sie gern gemacht wird...bis runter zu 20er Mono geht das ganz problemlos. Ich fische die 260er teilweise mit 22er Stroft ABR (Mono) auf Mefo und Dorsch vom Strand und habe null Probleme mit Perücken oder einer unsauberen Schnurverlegung. Ködergewichte sind ungefähr in Deinem Bereich...von 15 bis 30 Gramm. Die Slammer wickelt viel besser als ihr Ruf. Auch 30er Mono und 10 Gramm Wobbler im Süßwasser funzt problemlos. Der Bügelklappmechanismus ist robust und da schlägt normal nix unverhofft und ungeplant um.

Eventuell würde Dir auch die Penn Sargus 3000 liegen...die ist vom Konzept her etwas moderner, ebenfalls ultrarobust, Vollmetall, mit Alu-Ersatzspule und im selben Preisbereich wie die Slammer. Von der Wurfweite nimmt sich das zwischen einer 260er Slammer und einer 3000er Sargus nicht wirklich viel...die Sargus bringt vielleicht mal 2-3m mehr, weil die Spule größer ist. Allerdings ist die Spule der 360er Slammer auch größer...das dürfte sich ausgleichen. 

Die Abus kenne ich nicht...andere Abus fand ich im Laden nicht prickelnd, aber heißt gar nix.

Ich sehe bei Deinem Plan nur ein Manko...Du möchtest mit 25er Geflecht und Gummi 60m werfen? Das schaffen viele nicht mit 25er Mono und einem Mefoblinker...oder man grade so knapp drüber.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (22. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Ich würde dir, wenn du bei mir im Laden stehst, auch zur Penn 360 raten. 
Die Rollen werden hier sehr oft zum jiggen mit schweren Gummifischen im Rhein genommen, die bekommste nicht klein.

Außerdem benutzen viele Meeresangler diese Rolle zum leichten Pilken, als Schnur wird hier die meistens Code Red bis höchstens 0,17mm genommen, alt. unsere Terra Line bzw. Fireline.
Es hat sich noch keiner über die Schnurverlegung beschwert, diese kritisiert und im großen und ganzen hat sie das beste P/L-Verhältnis, auch wenn keine E-Spule (NP: ~35-40€!!!) dabei ist.

Ansonsten kann ich dir die Fin Nor Inshore (ohne E-Spule), die ABU Sorön SX (1 Alu-E-Spule) und die Penn Slammer (Alternativ die "Battle") empfehlen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Kleine Anmerkung meinerseits: Ryobi Applause = Spro Red Arc...




Das ist leider falsch und kann so nicht stehen bleiben.:m

Ryobi Applause = Black Arc/Blue Arc 7xxx Serie usw. = stabiles Excentergetriebe

Ryobi Zauber = Red Arc = Gold Arc = WFT Alubraid = Penn Affinity usw. = Wormshaftgetriebe

@TE

bei dem aktuellen Kurs bei Angeldomaene für die Slammer, würde ich die wohl nehmen.
Die Ryobi Applause wäre mein zweiter Favorit.


|wavey:


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (22. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @TE
> bei dem aktuellen Kurs bei Angeldomaene für die Slammer, würde ich die wohl nehmen.|wavey:



Und es ist nur noch die 460er der als sooo günstig angepriesenen Slammer lieferbar...
Bei anderen Shops schon.

Vor allem: die Slammer hat sich bewährt, die Qualität hat trotz der Prod.-verlagerung nach Fernost nicht wirklich abgenommen. Klar hat sie ihr Gewicht - aber das bedeutet auch mehr Festigkeit. Wir haben schon einige sehr leiche Rollen von _den anderen Marken_ als Reklamation zurück bekommen - und meistens waren es Probleme die aufgrund mangelnder Verwindungssteifigkeit zurückzuführen waren oder weil die Nachfolgemodelle noch leichtere Lager hatten und die einfach nicht mehr aushalten als einen 3er Mepps.
Vertikalfischen oder jiggen im Rhein mit 20-30gr Köpfen konnten die garnicht ab, nach einer Saison waren die Rollen "platt".
Auch ein Qualitätsmerkmal: schaut bei Ebay rein... Wieviele Slammer werde dort gebraucht verkauft und wieviele von "_den anderen Rollen". _
Im Grunde genommen das gleiche Prinzip wie das ewige Schauspiel mit den Shimano Baitrunnern - fast alle wollen den "B" haben, warum nur? Spätestens jetzt weiß man Bescheid...
Die Slammer wird halt jetzt nur im Angebot verkauft weil bald die neue auf den Markt kommt.:vik:


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Und es ist nur noch die 460er der als sooo günstig angepriesenen Slammer lieferbar...
> Bei anderen Shops schon.



Kein Wunder bei dem Preis.
Dann eben woanders.


----------



## vermesser (22. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Die Slammer wird halt jetzt nur im Angebot verkauft weil bald die neue auf den Markt kommt.:vik:



Kannst Du mir dazu mehr Infos geben? Gern auch per PN. Daß ne neue Spinfisher kommt, wusste ich, aber auch ne neue Slammer?


----------



## Lorenz (22. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Spro (Black/Blue/Zalt) Arc = Schraubkurbel 
Wählbar sind dann quasi noch verschiedene Farben und Kurbelknäufe. Ob die Zalt-Arc bei allen Modellen diesen großen Knauf hat weiß ich nicht, vermutlich aber nicht.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=5091   <<< nochmehr Bilder der Arcs/Applause


----------



## Michael_05er (22. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Hi,
ich fische eine 3000er Applause, bei mir macht die Klappkurbel keine Probleme. Der Kurbelarm macht insgesamt einen stabilen und massiven Eindruck, da wackelt nix. Ich empfehle die Applause immer wieder gerne weiter.

Die Slammer gibt es derzeit auch bei Bode im Angebot (wenn das andere schon nicht explizit erwähnen |supergri). Die 360er kommt sogar portofrei, da knapp über 50 Euro. Sie hat halt keine Ersatzspule dabei, aber Du hast nicht erwähnt, dass Du eine brauchst.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (22. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

@vermesser: kein Problem...  Hier bekommst du die Info`s:http://www.pennreels.com/products/reels/spinning-reels/spinfisher-v]Penn Penn Spinfischer V

Ob Slammer oder Spinfischer... Die "V" wird wohl die beiden alten Modelle ablösen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Hey Dschungs!

Ich habe mir soeben eine Slammer 360 für einen guten Kurs bestellt.

Das Robustheitsargument hat einfach gewonnen - und auch, dass hier einige echte Weitwerfer das Ding im Einsatz haben 

Hab sie bei nem Shop gefunden, der nicht sooo weit weg ist von mir - da hol ich sie dann ab und spar mir die Versandkosten.

Wenn ich mit der Penn je doch nicht klarkommen sollte, ist wenigstens nicht ne Riesensumme kaputt.

Aber ich denke mal, das wird schon passen. Das Gewicht ist wie gesagt nicht so schlimm - paar Gramm hü oder hott machen nix =)

Vielen Dank für die Entscheidungshilfe! Dann können die Brocken kommen 

LG, der Pirschhirsch


----------



## jkc (22. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> @vermesser: kein Problem...  Hier bekommst du die Info`s: Penn Spinfischer V
> 
> Ob Slammer oder Spinfischer... Die "V" wird wohl die beiden alten Modelle ablösen.




Hm, meinst Du wirklich? Habe ich bisher nicht so gesehen, auch da das Teil doch vermutlich doppelt bis dreifach soviel kosten wird wie aktuell eine Slammer.
 Ich würde es jedenfalls bedauern...

Grüße JK


----------



## Elbmann (22. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> @vermesser: kein Problem...  Hier bekommst du die Info`s:http://www.pennreels.com/products/reels/spinning-reels/spinfisher-v]Penn Penn Spinfischer V
> 
> Ob Slammer oder Spinfischer... Die "V" wird wohl die beiden alten Modelle ablösen.



Ich kann das nicht so wirklich glauben. Die Slammer und die Spinfisher sind ja nun mal unterschiedliche Modelle. Die Slammer ist eindeutig das Zugpferd bei Penn und ausgerechnet die soll der neuen Spinfisher weichen? Auch wenn beide abgelöst werden sollen, wäre doch rein Marketing-technisch der Name "Slammer V" viel besser als "Spinfisher V".


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Die Spinfisher gibt es aber schon viel länger und die ist das eigentlich Zugpferd und Symbol für die Unzerstörbarkeit von Penn Rollen.:m


----------



## Michael_05er (22. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Zumindest gibt es von der neuen Spinfisher V auch einige Freilaufmodelle, das macht dann ja auch der Slammer LiveLiner Konkurrenz. Und die Modellreihe startet mit einer 3500, also deutlich kleiner als bisher, wo es bei der SSM erst bei 650 losging. Also auch Konkurrenz ab der 360er Slammer. Der Preis wird aber sicher ein anderer sein 

@TE: Viel Spaß mit der Slammer (bevor der Thread ganz abdriftet)


----------



## vermesser (22. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Ich hoffe dann einfach mal, daß das/die neue(n) Modell(e) tatsächlich mit den aktuellen Spinfisher und eventuell Slammer mithalten kann/können. Eigentlich sind beides sehr gute, sehr ausgereifte und auf ihre Art "perfekte" Rollen, an denen wenig zu verbessern ist. Es ist zu hoffen, daß man eher an einer Evolution als an einer Revolution gebastelt hat. 

@ TE: Glückwunsch zur Slammer, ich denk, Du wirst es nicht bereuen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (22. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Spinfisher gibt es aber schon viel  länger und die ist das eigentlich Zugpferd und Symbol für die  Unzerstörbarkeit von Penn Rollen.:m



Auf jeden Fall... Ich kann die "alte" Spinfisher USA mit der "neuen" aus Fernost vergleichen - schon da liegen Welten dazwischen obwohl die "neue" wirklich von sehr guter Qualität ist!

Aber warum hat die (fast) keiner bei Ebay gekauft als diese vor einigen Wochen für 69,90€ Startgebot angeboten wurden? 

Und die Slammer ist auch wirklich gut... Schaut aber mal auf den UVP, dann denke ich das die "V" da nicht weit darüber liegen wird.


----------



## jkc (22. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> ...
> Aber warum hat die (fast) keiner bei Ebay gekauft als diese vor einigen Wochen für 69,90€ Startgebot angeboten wurden?
> ...



Weil ich lieber Freilauf wollte und demnach zwei 760er Liveliner genommen habe.:q

Grüße JK


----------



## vermesser (22. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Aber warum hat die (fast) keiner bei Ebay gekauft als diese vor einigen Wochen für 69,90€ Startgebot angeboten wurden?



Weil die Mehrheit der Leute Rollen nicht nach Qualität und Langzeiterfahrungen, sondern nach Preis, Aussehen und Anzahl der Kugellager kauft...wie lang waren denn die Spinfisher und die Slammer jetzt nahezu unverändert auf dem Markt?

Dafür kann unsereins seinen Rollenpark dann zum Ende des Modellzyklus mit ausgereiften Rollen füllen, die eigentlich zum Normalpreis weit über Budget liegen |supergri ! Und die "kleinen" SSM650 passen zu meinen zukünftigen Brandungsruten |supergri !


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Aber warum hat die (fast) keiner bei Ebay gekauft als diese vor einigen Wochen für 69,90€ Startgebot angeboten wurden?




Es fehl(t)en einfach handliche Größen.
:m


----------



## angler1996 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

gründet nen Penn -Fanclub:m
wo man hinkommt strahlt einem ne Slammer entgegen|rolleyes
sowas Schönes , wie die Sorön stx,
 nirgends zu sehen(fast)|supergri

naja , ist nich sooo ernst gemeint
Gruß A.


----------



## Lorenz (22. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Aber warum hat die (fast) keiner bei Ebay gekauft als diese vor einigen Wochen für 69,90€ Startgebot angeboten wurden?



Die Spinfisher war in letzter Zeit dauernd irgendwo im Angebot. Spinfisher 850 hab ich in letzter Zeit für teilweise ab 55+Versand (neu,vom Händler) weggehen sehen, die 950iger hab ich nicht beobachtet. Irgendwann ist der Markt auch sicher mal gesättigt, zumal ein Teil vielleicht schon nach den Neuen schielt (z.B. Welsfischer die nochmehr Schnurfassung wollen).



Spinfisher V
ab 13,4oz

Slammer 
260  ~12,2 oz
360  ~12,9
360  ~19,4


@jkc
SSV8500LL* 440/20 • 300/30 • 250/40 Mono Cap. (yds/lb)
* L - Live Liner feature for live bait fishing


----------



## vermesser (22. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

@ 996: |supergri|supergri|supergri Die Sorön sind schicke Rollen, die durchaus richtig was hermachen. Aber preislich sind sie momentan mit der Slammer einfach nicht konkurrenzfähig  !
Auf der "Interessant-Liste" standen die schon öfter, genau wie die Fin Nor Sportfisher oder die Inshore |rolleyes !


----------



## angler1996 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

der Preisunterschied ist mir schon bewußt. Die hab ich mal erworben, bevor die Slammer so verbilligt wurden. Und ja, gut sind die. Achtung: in dem Preis ist ne Metallersatzspule drin, da relativiert sich das etwas.

Die Folgemodelle von Penn , naja mal gucken zu welchen Preisen die kommen. Die Bandbreite wird größer


----------



## Lorenz (22. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Die Folgemodelle von Penn , naja mal gucken zu welchen Preisen die kommen. Die Bandbreite wird größer



140-200$ Spinfisher V
130-160$ Spinfisher
Steht in nem US-Shop. Also kann der Preisunterschied garnicht so groß sein, wenn man die anfänglichen Preise bei Markteinführung aussen vor lässt und die aktuellen Kampfpreise bedenkt. auseinanderschrauben...

Billiger werden die neuen kleinen Modelle wohl nicht.


----------



## angler1996 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Glück Auf und danke

das ist ja nun doch überschaubar ( der Dollarkurs könnte ein anderer sein)
Ich hab jetzt wirklich noch nicht gesucht, außer etwas Optik, was ist da neu dran?


----------



## nostradamus (22. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Hallo,

ich hätte die  Fin Nor Inshore empfohlen. Habe sie mir vor paar Monaten zum testen gekauft und seither bin ich ein absoluter Fan von ihr. 

Nosta


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (22. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hätte die  Fin Nor Inshore empfohlen. Habe sie mir vor paar Monaten zum testen gekauft und seither bin ich ein absoluter Fan von ihr.
> 
> Nosta



Wollte ich ihm auch erst empfehlen, dachte aber das es über seinem Limit/Budget liegt. 
Die Rolle ist auf jeden Fall ihr Geld wert.



Und die 4000er macht sich ganz Prima auf einer "alten" 3,15m Rocke SW:g


----------



## nostradamus (22. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Hallo,

sehe ich auch so! Ich habe das mit dem Budget überlesen. Der große Nachteil bei der Fin ist die fehlende Ersatzspule! #q

Verstehe nicht warum sie daran sparen mussten! 

Gruß


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (22. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Tja, weil die Rohstoffe nicht billiger werden und weil die Hersteller der Meinung sind das sie dann viel eher eine Rolle anstelle einer E-Spule verkaufen.

Ich spreche da aus teuerer Erfahrung...


----------



## nostradamus (22. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

In so einem Marktsegment ist es schwer Rollen zu verkaufen und eine fehlende Ersatzspule fällt einigen nicht auf. Einen höheren Anschaffungswert von 20 Euro schon! 


Für mich hingegen ist es schon eine Sache, die meine Kaufentscheidung pos/neg. beeinflusst.


----------



## Perch-Noob (22. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Denke das du mit der Slammer nicht´s falsch machst.
Ich persönlich nutze eine 260er mit ner 0,13er Power Pro (etwas Mono drunter & gut ist) ohne Probleme.




Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Dat ist sie !#6
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Okuma-TRIO-R...Angelrollen&hash=item2c64e46452#ht_2716wt_906



Das ist weder die RAW noch die V-System sondern die billigste der drei Trio Varianten, welche hier von niemandem empfohlen wurde.

Off Topic:
Die neue Spinfisher macht bei der ICAST-Vorstellung schon ziemlich was her. Und ist sicher nicht uninteressant.

Gruß Lepi


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*



> Wollte ich ihm auch erst empfehlen, dachte aber das es über seinem Limit/Budget liegt.


Yeah, die zieh ich mir dann, wenn ich die Slammer totgenudelt habe :m Wäre mir grade in der Tat etwas teuer gewesen.

Noch ne kurze Frage an die Slammer-Benutzer zwecks Verhinderung von Spulenkern-Durchdrehung der Geflochtenen:

Macht Ihr Doppelkrepp drunter oder unterfüttert Ihr mit Mono? 

Auf die Slammer geht ja ordentlich was drauf... ne 250-m-Spule von der Stroft Typ 5 dürfte aber eigentlich reichen... 

Mit Komplett-Runterzieh-Welsen ist an meinem Sumpfloch ja nu nich zu rechnen, so bis 1,20 m werden die Biester aber wohl...

Die Stroft hat nen Ca.-Durchmesser von 0,25 (wenn man, wie ich denke, Stroft/Waku glauben kann)

Laut Penn passen auf die 360er 220 m 0,30er Mono

Dürfte also mit den 250 m Stroft GTP Typ 5 und ner Runde Unterfütterung hinhauen? Die 500-m-Stroft-Spule kommt dann preislich doch ne Runde zu heftig, da solltens 250 m tun.

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche zur neuen Rolle - die gefällt mir, by the way, auch rein optisch innerhalb meiner Erst-Auswahl am besten.

Die Sportex ist noch ein alter dunkelgrüner Blank aus Ulm, da steht noch "Made in Germany" drauf. Hab ich in nem kleinen Laden zu nem Superpreis abgestaubt.

Dürfte mit der schwarz-goldenen Slammer und der grünen Stroft cool aussehn =)

Nicht dass das primär wichtig wäre - aber wenn dann sogar die Optik für meinen Geschmack noch hinhaut, was will man mehr 

Diese "Buntrollenkrankheit" geht mir heutzutage auf die Nerven... da rennt man ja irgendwann rum wie ne Farbenschachtel... 

Bin kein Streetfishing- oder Realtree-Mensch... bevorzuge da eher die unauffälligere Art... recht oldschool mit oller grüner BW-Hose und Gummistiefeln...

Vom ersten Fisch gibts dann gleich mal ein Bild - egal wie groß oder klein der sein sollte 



> Dafür kann unsereins seinen Rollenpark dann zum Ende des Modellzyklus  mit ausgereiften Rollen füllen, die eigentlich zum Normalpreis weit über  Budget liegen |supergri !


Hervorragend, so seh ich das auch  Wenns mir die Slammer taugt, greif ich gleich nochmal eine ab, sobald das Personal Buget mitspielt hehe... dann dürfte für die nächsten paar Jahre für alles unterhalb von Monsterwels etc. Ruhe sein 

Mist, hab vergessen, ne Ersatzspule zu ordern... muss ich gleich noch nachholen...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist leider falsch und kann so nicht stehen bleiben.:m
> 
> Ryobi Applause = Black Arc/Blue Arc 7xxx Serie usw. = stabiles Excentergetriebe
> 
> ...



So sehe ich das auch!
Eine Abu Abu Garcia Cardinal 704LX oder 706LX wäre auch sehr zu empfehlen, liegen qualitativ eher noch minimal über der Sorön STX, sind aber kaum noch zu bekommen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (22. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Yeah, die zieh ich mir dann, wenn ich die Slammer totgenudelt habe


Bis dahin gehen deine Enkel fischen!!! Auch bei nur ansatzweise guter Pflege hällt die Penn ewig.



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Macht Ihr Doppelkrepp drunter oder unterfüttert Ihr mit Mono?


Im Laden und bei meinen eigenen Rollen spule ich mind. 2m Mono drunter, nix anderes. Alles andere ist mir zu unsicher...



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Mist, hab vergessen, ne Ersatzspule zu ordern... muss ich gleich noch nachholen...


 Wenn du keine bekommst meld dich mal bei mir, kann dir event. weiterhelfen.


----------



## Harrie (22. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Bis dahin gehen deine Enkel fischen!!! Auch bei nur ansatzweise guter Pflege hällt die Penn ewig.
> 
> 
> Hi
> ...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (23. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Da gibts nicht so viele Unterschiede bis auf den Preis. 

Beide sind Salzwasserfest, die Inshore ist etwas leichter, die Penn wird schon lange unverändert gebaut, die Slammer hat ein Walzenlager im Gegensatz zu der FIn Nor und in den großen Größen ein Kugellager mehr.
Beide haben eine Edelstahlachse, eine Aluspule und keine E-Spule.


----------



## Harrie (23. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Dann wirds doch noch eine Slammer.


----------



## Purist (23. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*



vermesser schrieb:


> Dafür kann unsereins seinen Rollenpark dann zum Ende des Modellzyklus mit ausgereiften Rollen füllen, die eigentlich zum Normalpreis weit über Budget liegen ! !



Alles richtig und gut, allerdings stelle ich mir nicht nur bei den Penn-Rollen die Frage, wie es nach Einführung der neuen Modelle mit der Ersatzteilversorgung aussieht. Bei der Slammer z.B. was Ersatzspulen betrifft, gerade weil die Bremse (Verschleißteil ) mit drin sitzt. Passt da wohl noch alles zum Alten oder sind die dann reif für die Tonne? 

Das kann natürlich künftig auch mit den neuen Versionen schief gehen, je nachdem wie lange deren Produktionszyklus ist. Vielleicht sollte man sich bei den Preisen darum aber keinen Kopf machen.. |rolleyes


----------



## nostradamus (23. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Hallo,

man sollte davon ausgehen, dass genug Ersatzteile für die Role gelagert werden.  Falls nicht, so würde der Ruf der Firma schaden nehmen .... . Ein weiterer Grund warum ich pers. Markensachen kaufe ist der, dass ich noch nach Jahren ersatzteile bekomme. Dafür gebe ich doch paar Euros mehr bei der Anschaffung aus. 
Mir fällt z.B. eine Rolle ein, die von 3 oder 4 Großhändlern vertrieben werden. Die Rolle hat z.Teil eine unterschiedliche Anzahl von Kugellagern oder eine andere Farbe aber ansonsten sind sie gleich bis auf den Preis. |rolleyes
Jeder kann sich aussuchen von wem er kauft und hierbei sollte er auch bedenken "Wo gibt es in X Jahren Ersatzteile" 
Das ganze spiegelt natürlich nur meine Meinung wieder! |kopfkrat

Nosta


----------



## vermesser (23. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*



Purist schrieb:


> Alles richtig und gut, allerdings stelle ich mir nicht nur bei den Penn-Rollen die Frage, wie es nach Einführung der neuen Modelle mit der Ersatzteilversorgung aussieht. Bei der Slammer z.B. was Ersatzspulen betrifft, gerade weil die Bremse (Verschleißteil ) mit drin sitzt. Passt da wohl noch alles zum Alten oder sind die dann reif für die Tonne?



Grad bei Penn mach ich mir da weniger Sorgen, da die wenigstens einen Wartungsservice haben und man viele Ersatzteile über die Bucht bekommt...

Allerdings hast Du insofern recht, daß es bei gängigen "Markenherstellern" schon nach wenigen Jahren schwer wird Ersatzteile für Ruten oder Rollen zu bekommen. Ich spreche aus leidvoller Erfahrung  !


----------



## angler1996 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

naja, es gibt ja glaube ich einige Vorschriften, wie lange Ersatzteile vorzuhalten sind|kopfkrat
Ansonsten ist Penn doch Purefishing:
http://www.penn-fishing.de/marke.html
und hier zu finden.
Zumindest bei ner Abu ging die Abwicklung in wenigen Tagen und völlig problemlos.
Gruß A.


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*



> Im Laden und bei meinen eigenen Rollen spule ich mind. 2m Mono drunter, nix anderes. Alles andere ist mir zu unsicher...


Danke für den Tipp! Dann hol ich mir 250 m Stroft GTP Typ 5 direkt bei Waku - da kann man sich bei dem Preis ja noch 100 m Mono für umme raussuchen.

Da nehm ich einfach eine von der Tragkraft ähnliche und spul die drunter (je nach Mono-Typ is das da ne 35er oder 40er)

Dann dürfte auch bei nem Rollenleerzieher einigermaßen Sicherheit gegeben sein. Hab hier zwar noch uralte Gammel-40er-Mono rumfahren, der trau ich da aber nicht übern Weg.


----------



## vermesser (23. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp! Dann hol ich mir 250 m Stroft GTP Typ 5 direkt bei Waku - da kann man sich bei dem Preis ja noch 100 m Mono für umme raussuchen.
> 
> Da nehm ich einfach eine von der Tragkraft ähnliche und spul die drunter (je nach Mono-Typ is das da ne 35er oder 40er)
> 
> Dann dürfte auch bei nem Rollenleerzieher einigermaßen Sicherheit gegeben sein. Hab hier zwar noch uralte Gammel-40er-Mono rumfahren, der trau ich da aber nicht übern Weg.



Da kannste auch die alte 40er nehmen...ein Fisch, der 250m 25er Stroft GTP runterzieht, lässt sich von vielleicht 30m Mono auch nicht mehr stoppen. Die Gratisprobe von Stroft würde ich sinnvoller verwerten...


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Hmmm, das ist allerdings wirklich ein Argument... wäre ja eigentlich echt sehr schade um die schöne Stroft-Probe...

Bei nem 250-m-Power-Runterzieher wäre wahrscheinlich dann sowieso die Rolle rotglühend, während die Schnurreste auf der Spule fluxxx wien Gletscher bei beschleunigtem Klimawandel schmelzen und dann nur noch als schwärzlich-seltsam riechender Pseudoteerklumpen abgeschabt werden können 

Allerdings könnte man hernach dann gleich live & direct auf dem trefflich vorgewärmten Slammer-Gehäuse grillen... das Getriebefett dürfte sich dann brutzelfertig verflüssigt haben :g


----------



## Purist (23. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*



angler1996 schrieb:


> naja, es gibt ja glaube ich einige Vorschriften, wie lange Ersatzteile vorzuhalten sind|kopfkrat



Bei deutschen Autos sind es 10 Jahre, aber nicht weil das gesetzlich geregelt wäre, es ist eine freiwillige "Vereinbarung" der Hersteller. Bei Rollen fallen noch nicht einmal die zwei Jahre Gewährleistung darunter, d.h. selbst da brauchen Ersatzteile schon nicht mehr vorhanden zu sein.

Das muss im Fall Penn allerdings gar nichts heissen, die haben in den USA ein Jahr Garantie und bewerben ihren großen Ersatzteilvorrat. 
Schaut man sich die Veränderungen der Spinfisher Modelle an, könnten die allerdings auch sehr gering sein, hier die Slammerbremse dort die kleinen Änderungen an der Spule, dort leichte Verstärkungen am Gehäuse. Was aus der Slammer wird, wissen wir ja noch nicht.


----------



## Harrie (23. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Nabend

Ich habe mal eine 1997 gekaufte Penn Special-Senator-112H mit Getriebeschaden(2005),direkt zu Penn/WFT (damals noch in Krefeld) geschickt.
Die Rolle wurde mir dann nach ca. 10 tagen nach einem sehr netten Anruf aus Krefeld,wobei es um 10€ für die Reperatur ging,zu überweisen wieder zugeschickt.

Die Rolle läuft bis Heute ohne irgend welche Macken.

Soviel zum Thema Ersatzteile,aber ich weis nicht wie es zur Zeit aussieht.

Gruß
Harrie


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Yeah, werde die Slammer 360 wohl am Mo in den Fingern halten! Bin dermaßen megaheiß auf das Teil! :k

Ersatzteilsorgen hab ich da erstmal nicht - wäre nicht sonderlich schlau von Penn, wenn man für eines ihrer offenbar bewährtesten Vorzeigemodelle bald keine Parts mehr bekommen würde...

Kann ich mir nicht so richtig vorstellen... würde den Firmenruf IMO massiv schädigen... aber andererseits weiß man ja nie...


----------



## Harrie (25. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Habe meine gestern Mittag bekommen (360),Geflecht drauf und heute Morgen mal ausprobiert.

Naja ein kleiner Barsch hat sich ein bisschen am Spinner übernommen,sonst nichts,lag wohl am Wetterumschwung.

Ich fische seit 2005 schon eine 360er und kann keinen unterschied feststellen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Soooooo, habe nun meine Slammer 360!

Zwar noch unbespult und nur im Wohnzimmer trockengekurbelt, aber ich kann jetzt schon sagen:

Der erste Eindruck ist absolut fett! WAs mich überrascht hat, ist die Größe. Das Ding ist für seine Power ja echt winzig! Hatte mit ner halben Welsrolle gerechnet, und jetzt kommt da son Forellenformat *gggggg*

Habe es zum Test auch mal kräftig geschüttelt, an der Kurbel gerüttelt usw. - da wackelt und klappert überhaupt nix!

Schwergängig finde ich das Teil auch nicht. OK vielleicht nicht ganz so leichtläufig wie so ne hypermoderne Rolle mit 90000 Lagern, aber durchaus angenehm und keinesfalls störend. 

Man spürt beim Kurbeln einfach die Kraft der Rolle. Das ist ein gutes Gefühl. Auch in puncto Faulenzermethode, größere Wobbler etc - das dürfte die locker wegstecken.

Bin kein Rollenexperte, insofern werde ich sie dann 1x pro Jahr zum NAchfetten etc. geben. Habe zwar im Netz eine sehr ausführliche Wartungsanleitung mit Bildern gefunden, aber da trau ich mich noch nicht so recht ran.

Fazit nach dem allerersten "Wohnzimmertest": Da hat man einfach was (auch noch IMO sehr cool Aussehendes) in der Hand ohne jeglichen Firlefanz. Exakt das dran, was unbedingt muss - das aber einwandfrei.

Ich schreib einfach mal die auf der Spule aufgedruckten Fassungsangaben hier hin (vielleicht nützt das allgemein jemandem was) - im Netz kursieren ja z. T. unterschiedliche Angaben auch auf Händlerseiten:

0,25 - 290 m
0,30 - 220 m
0,35 - 165 m

Wenn man bei Waku davon ausgehen kann, dass die "Durchmesserangaben" an den Enden der Artikelnummern einigermaßen hinhauen, müsste ich bei Stroft GTP Typ 5 also noch ca. 40 m Mono unterfüttern.

Vielen Dank nochmal an alle Slammer-360-Empfehler - zumindest der 1.  Eindruck bestätigt die von Euch geschilderten Eigenschaften zu 100 %.

Wenn sie sich genauso gut fischt wie der erste Eindruck vermuten lässt, sehe ich Fischen (fast) jeder Größe gelassen entgegen :m

Werde dann berichten, wie sie sich am Wasser macht.


----------



## Perch-Noob (28. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Viel Spass & dicke Fische mit der neuen.
Bin gespannt auf das Fazit des ersten Testfischens.

Gruß Lepi


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (28. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Schön das du glücklich und zufrieden damit bist. Und ich bin mir sicher das die Rolle dich nicht enttäuscht.

Hatte gestern auch wieder einen Kunden der für seinen Sohn drei 360er gekauft hat.. Zitat: "_...was sollen wir mit dem ganzen leichten Gerümpel? Das kann und wird nie halten, das wäre das gleichen wie wenn du auf einem rostigen Blech einen 1to schweren T-Träger festschweißen willst..."_

Kleiner Nachtrag: was nützen z.Bsp. 9 Kugellager wenn die einfach nur Schrott sind... Dann lieber nur 5, die sind aber von erstklassiger Qualität.
Ich fische Quantum QMD und QSS seit Ende der 80er, die haben nur drei!!! Lager. Die halten aber seitdem ohne irgendwelche Wartung. Die Rollen bekommen nur alle Jahre mal ein bischen Öl, das wars.
Deswegen verstehe ich den ganzen Hype um massenhafte Lager in Rollen im unteren bis mittleren Preissegment nicht.
Wer ein bischen Nachdenkt wird merken das 10 Lager in einer Rolle für 49,90€ UVP einfach nicht gut sein können.


----------



## Michael_05er (28. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Falls Du doch noch eine Ersatzspule haben willst, die gibts relativ günstig hier in der Bucht.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*



> Bin gespannt auf das Fazit des ersten Testfischens.


Und ich erst |supergri

Das "Bärige" an dem Teil kommt meinem Angelstil sehr entgegen. Ich bin kein körperbewegungsintensiver Jerker/Jigger/Dauerwildzupfer etc. - mit hypermodernen Saltoschlag-Wobblern hab ichs auch nicht so.

Ich steh beim "Gummieren" total auf die Faulenzermethode - mach ich z. T. sogar ganz gemütlich im Sitzen auf meinem Rucksackhocker, wenn es der jeweilige Platz zulässt - dank der 330er-Rute geht da sogar Werfen im Sitzen hehe... :m

Da bin ich sozusagen wirklich faul - will beim Angeln relaxen und keinen Hochleistungssport inklusive Hardcore-Armtraining betreiben.

Insofern mach ich recht viel über die Rolle, und da scheint mir die Slammer optimal geeignet für.

Auch, weil sich bei mir am See das Schleifen als ganz gut herausgestellt hat:

Ich lasse den Gummifisch nach dem Aufschlagen nicht gleich wieder springen, sondern schleife ihn erstmal gediegen ein paar Zentimeter. Dann buddelt der ein Wölkchen, aus dem heraus er dann sozusagen "panisch" rausstartet.

Manchmal verlängere ich auch die "Schleifphasen" etwas, indem ich mittendrin den Gummifisch quasi noch auf der Stelle zittern/wühlen lasse. 

Dazu nehm ich die Schnur in die Finger und zupfe gaaaaaaanz leicht dran - nur soviel, dass der Schwanz vom Gummifisch leicht wackelt und das Ding quasi auf der Stelle ohne abzuheben (!) in dem erzeugten Wölkchen "bounct" (hab ich im Flachwasser ausprobiert, um die nötige Zupfstärke rauszufinden).

Das Direkt-Schnurzupfen mach ich beim Dropshotten auch gerne so und hab das quasi für normale Gummifische modifiziert.

Für diese superfeinen Bewegungen sind Rutenzupfer IMO viel zu heftig bzw. grobmotorisch - mach ich lieber direkt über die Schnur. Das strengt auch weitaus weniger an, als dazu die ganze Rute kontrollieren zu müssen.

Dabei wechsel ich mitunter noch die Richtung - d. h. die eigentlichen Sprünge erfolgen sozusagen im Zickzackmuster. Einfach mal die Rutenspitze in "Gegenrichtung" halten, funzt prima 

Zum Hüpfenlassen dann eine bis zwei Rollenumdrehungen. Und erneut "weitergründeln".

Ein Beutefisch schwimmt IMO auch net in einer schnurgeraden/regelmäßigen Linie - der sucht und buddelt und gründelt mal hier, mal dort.

Aufgrund dieser Methode nehme ich meistens No-Action-Shads, Sommer wie Winter. An denen sind Köpfe mit Fastgrip-Haken dran.

Die Bisse kommen dann ziemlich derb und meistens in der Schleif- bzw. "Zitterphase", nicht unbedingt beim Absinken. Oder genau beim Anstarten zwischen den "Gründelphasen" - da wird wohl ein Schnappreflex ausgelöst. Je nach Kurbelintensität kann man sich da den Anschlag schon fast sparen. 

Auch da dürfte das Bärige der 360er Slammer optimal kommen - dann kann ich sozusagen auch noch über die Rolle anschlagen hihi...

Teilweise meint man, dass der Fisch den "gründelnden" Gummi richtig in den Grund reinhämmert - und zwar so aggro, dass Missverständnisse ziemlich oft ausgeschlossen sind :g Das ist dann ganz klar kein Hänger hehe...

Das rockt ordentlich - nix mit zaghaften Anfassern etc., das tut dann nen richtigen Schlag (selbst bei 16-cm-Barschen). Scheint die Biester richtig wütend zu machen.

Und das alles ganz gediegen ohne Rutengerupfe - Action durch No-Action bzw. in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft |supergri Kann je nach Wurfweite schon mal 5 bis 10 Minuten dauern, bis der Köder wieder bei einem angekommen ist.

Jetzt muss nur noch Waku die bestellte Stroft in meinen Briefkasten stopfen, dann kanns losgehn.

Danke auch für den Ersatzspulen-Tipp, das check ich gleich mal aus!

Übrigens: Die 330er-Sportex ist mit der Slammer ziemlich gut ausbalanciert.  Minimale Kopflast ist noch vorhanden, aber mit der kann ich einwandfrei leben. Fühlt sich "trocken" jedenfalls schon mal prima an! Rolle sitzt einwandfrei bündig und superfest im Halter. Auch da wackelt nullkommanix.


----------



## Perch-Noob (28. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Und ich erst |supergri
> 
> Auch, weil sich bei mir am See das Schleifen als ganz gut herausgestellt hat:
> 
> ...



|good:, sollte man vllt. mal in Angelpraxis publik machen!!!

Sehr durchdacht deine Methode und ich denke auch sehr erfolgreich in stehenden bzw. leicht strömenden Gewässern.
Um seinen Köder noch interessanter zu machen. 
Danke für die Erklärung.
Denke du wird mit dem Eisenschwein von Rolle für deine Methode wirklich nichts verkehrt gemacht haben.

Viel Spass beim angeln (wenn die Schnur denn kommt).

Gruß Lepi


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Oh danke für das Kompliment, da freu ich mich aber 

Dazu ist noch anzumerken: Mit den Kopfgewichten muss man etwas rumprobieren.

Wenn der Kopf zu leicht ist, hebt er beim "Fingergründelnlassen" zu schnell ab. Zudem sind ein paar Gramm (ein paar! NICHT gleich 10 g drüber) mehr der Wühltätigkeit zuträglich.

ABER:

Wenn der Kopf zu schwer ist, schränkt das die "Zitterbeweglichkeit" stark ein. Zudem bohrt er sich je nach Grund (bei mir im See z. T. schlammig auch im tieferen bis mitteltiefen Bereich) zu sehr rein und steckt erstmal fest.

Ist also eine gewisse Gratwanderung, muss man individuell probieren je nach Gewässer(grund). Gehts weiter raus, nehm ich maximal 14 g, im näheren Bereich tuns auch 10 g. Bei 10 g muss man aber schon echt sensibel zu Werke gehen.

Alles über 14 g ist bei dem weichen Seegrund zuviel. Das bohrt sich dann nur noch rein und sinkt IMO auch viel zu schnell ab --> der See ist wie geschildert ja nur flach bis mitteltief. Etwas "Zeit rausholen" schadet da nix.

Ich verwende Bananenköpfe, da die meiner Erfahrung nach auch bei größeren Distanzen die beste Beweglichkeit auf der Stelle verursachen und beim Hüpfen schön springen. 

Die "kippen" beim Fingerschnurziehen für mein Dafürhalten am besten, sind aber beweglicher als reine Standup-Köpfe.

Spitze Fischkopf-Jigs sind zumindest an meinem See suboptimal - die sind da richtige "Grundnägel". Schlittenförmige Dinger (Eeries?) ziehen nur ne Furche in den Grund, jumpen aber nicht gescheit. Es soll ja nur die Penn slammen und nicht der Jig *gggggg*

Ich versuch mir halt vorzustellen, wie so ein Fischlein in der Natur agiert.

Kleine Weißfische etc. unternehmen meiner Beobachtung nach keine kilometerlangen Schwimmorgien. Die buddeln eher "stationär", zucken mal 1,5 m fix weg und kommen dann sozusagen wieder zur Ruhe.

Selbst bei panischer Flucht hält sich die zurückgelegte Strecke eher in Grenzen, da scheint den Viechern wohl die Kondition auszugehen.

Insofern halte ich die Jumps dann doch recht kurz. Das Schleifen/"Wölkchenerzeugen" (NICHT wüst den Grund umpflügen!) halte ich für wichtiger als das eigentliche Springen.

Einfach quasi den Seegrund "ankratzen" als zusätzlichen Reiz.

In puncto Farbe verwende ich helle Muster (Silber, Weißfischfarbe mit etwas Glitter).

So ist der Köder trotz Schlammwolke noch zu sehen und erleichtert dem Räuber das "Zielen".

Wenn mit Silber/Perlmutt mit schwarzem Rücken nix geht, nehm ich was Dunkles (z. B. Motoroil, Barschmuster).

Wie gesagt: Am besten alles mal im Flachwasser/Sichtbereich austesten, um Zupfstärke, Sprunghöhe etc. zu checken/üben. Man muss eben ausprobieren, welches Kopfgewicht den Grund quasi gerade so berührt und etwas aufwühlt, aber nicht feststeckt oder tiefe Furchen zieht.

Ich angele wie gesagt nur vom Ufer - beim Bootsfischen etc. kanns natürlich wieder ganz anders aussehn.

Ich habe für mich persönlich festgestellt: Für eine naturnahe Bewegung des Köders ist oft weitaus weniger Ruten/-Schnurbewegung erforderlich, als man denken könnte.

Wenn man mal Kleinfische im Süßwasseraquarium (Zoo etc.) beobachtet, machen die oft gar nicht viel - manchmal steigen die fast nur auf der Stelle auf und ab und buddeln/weiden zwischendurch etwas.

Heftige Schwanzausschläge etc. sind da eigentlich nur bei Fluchten zu beobachten.

Jetzt hab ich meinen eigenen Rollen-Fred gehackt |supergri


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Soooo, es geht so langsam, aber sehr zielstrebig in Richtung Wasser :k  und zurück zum Rollenthema:

Die Stroft ist da, habe die Slammer 360 heute bespult.

Eins kann ich schonmal sagen: 250 m Stroft GTP Typ 5 passen nicht ganz auf die Slammer-Spule - da ist noch ne Runde was übrig (schätze mal 40 bis 50 m, habe keinen Schnurzähler).

Das macht aber nix - sollte ich im Extremfall mal 30+ m abreißen, wird der Rest einfach angespleißt (soll ja laut Waku fast 100 % halten). Somit ist noch etwas Reserve am Start.

Habe erst die Stroft draufgespult, dann 30er Mono (die olle 40er war dann doch ne Runde viel zu dick) mit verbessertem Albright-Knoten drangemacht.

Die Unterfütterung hab ich so gewählt, dass der Spulenkern ganz von Mono bedeckt ist und kein Metall mehr durchschimmert (hab ich vorher separat per leerer Ersatzspule "abgemessen"). Das dürfte durchrutschmäßig reichen? 

--> Asphaltmonster hatte ja geschrieben, dass er mindestens 2 m Mono drunterfüttert.

Dann andersrum auf die mittlerweile ebenfalls eingetroffene Slammer-Ersatzspule.

Dann zur Sicherheit raus auf die große Wiese ums Eck, Bügel auf, latschenderweise komplett runterlaufen lassen.

Davor noch ein großes altes Meeresblei mit schätzungsweise 100 g drangemacht. Das Blei hat keine Krallen, also hab ichs leicht in den Boden reingedappt =)

Dann unter kräftigem Zug aufgekurbelt, dabei langsam aufs Blei zugelaufen. Drall ist nicht zu beobachten, das Wickelbild sieht für mein Dafürhalten sehr gut aus!

Zum Spaß mal Bremse entsprechend (bzw. zur Vorsicht etwas leichter) eingestellt und "angeschlagen."

Ergebnis: Das Blei hats aus dem Boden gerissen, die Slammer hat das Ding völlig unbeeindruckt über die Wiese geschleift. Beim "Anschlag" hat die Bremse sofort ruckelfrei eingesetzt, die scheint auch echt goil zu sein.

Auch unter Extremzug (mitm Fuß aufs Blei stehen, Rute richtig derb krummziehen) ist an keiner Rollenstelle irgendwo Wackeln, Nachgeben oder Verwinden zu beobachten. Weder an Rotor noch an Bügel noch an Schnurlaufröllchen.

Habe sogar zum Ausprobieren mal nur leicht anfassend mit Daumen und Zeigefinger gekurbelt - das ging einwandfrei, keinerlei wüste Kraftanstrengung erforderlich.

Das Teil scheint ein echter Kran zu sein :m Kurbelt sich wunderbar sanft. Man hat das Gefühl, mit wenig Handkraft nen Haufen Rollenkraft freizusetzen.

Habe die Spule nicht ganz voll gemacht, es sind noch ca. 2 mm bis zur oberen Kante frei - habe mit dem Finger gefühlt, wo die "Rundung" (Abwurfkante?) des Spulenrands anfängt und hab direkt drunter aufgehört.

Wenn man auch mal von hinten auf die Rolle guckt, sieht man quasi ringsrum nen goldenen 2-mm-Rand - ist da fast besser zu erkennen als bei "Seitenansicht".

Mehr "Anti-Perück" im Voraus fällt mir nun auch nicht mehr ein 

Dem Praxistest am Wasser seh ich sehr gelassen entgegen. Rute, Rolle und Schnur scheinen zumindest im Trocken-Wiesentest gut zu harmonieren. Offenbar echt ne robuste Kombi.

Wurftest hab ich jetzt nicht mehr gemacht, war schon fast dunkel (hatte auch vergessen, ein leichteres Blei einzupacken). 

Das check ich dann direkt mit Köder aus. Da feuer ich dann halt nicht gleich mit Gewalt, sondern taste mich langsam ran. Wird scho passen #:


----------



## Harrie (29. August 2012)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt. |rolleyes Du wirst nicht entäuscht sein.

Gruß
Harrie


----------



## doerks62 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Hallo liebe Forumsteilnehmer,

wir wollen dieses Jahr auf Raubfisch am Rhein spinnen und suchen eine solide Metallrolle, die auch salzwassergeeignet ist, damit wir beim Besuch der Schwiegermutter an der Nordseeküste auch mal von der Mole angeln können. Da uns die Sorön sx 40 interessiert, möchte ich diesen Threat noch einmal aktivieren.
Uns interessiert der Verleich zwischen der Sorön sx 40 und der Penn Slammer 360. Beide gibt es vereinzelt für ca. 60 € im Netz, wobei die Sorön eine Metallersatzspule mit liefert, wogegen diese bei den Slammer für 20 bis 30 € nachgekauft werden muss.
Kann uns jemand von Euch seine Erfahrung, insbesondere zu der Sorön abgeben, die scheint ja nicht soviel gekauft worden zu sein. Im aktuellen ABU-Katalog sind nur noch die Versionen S und STX enthalten.

Vielen Dank für die Antworten und viele Grüße

Wolfgang


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Wie meinen Ausführungen zu entnehmen, bin ich von der Slammer 360 begeistert. Untötbar, das Teil. Mit der Schnurverlegung komm ich super klar, Lauf ist mir auch weich genug. Passt prima zu meiner 335er-Sportex. Zum Zandern und Hechten einwandfrei.

Allerdings:

Die vom Vorposter angesprochene rote Sorön SX würde mich (allerdings) in den beiden *KLEINSTEN *Größen auch interessieren.

Denn als Barsch- und Forellenrolle an ner leichten 2m-Rute mit 15 g WG wäre die Slammer 360 natürlich doch ein klein wenig überdimensioniert |supergri

Brauche nächstes Jahr noch ne Rolle fürs Feine, die aber auch nen Zufallshecht aushält. Den aktuellen SX-Preis finde ich attraktiv, die STX is mir zu teuer.

Von daher in Verbindung mit meinem Vorposter: Immer her mit den Sorön-SX-Erfahrungen in allen Größen


----------



## Perch-Noob (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Na da bin ich mal gespannt, die Sorön Rollen fand ich sowieso interessant.

Gruß


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Die rote Sorön ist ok, die verkaufen wir in der 2000er und 4000er Größe wie geschnitten Brot. Die Kunden wollen meist eine Rolle zum Spinfischen/DS auf Barsch (2000er) oder zum Gummifischangeln (4000er). Da passt die Rolle gut zu und die 4000er ist nicht zu groß, das finde ich positiv.

Die Spule ist nochmal auf einer dicken Messinghülse gelagert, die Schnurverlegung ist absolut ok, das Laufverhalten auch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Auf jeden Fall mal ein schöner Thread zu 3 der Preis-Leistungssieger-Rollen für Qualitätsfetischisten, die außerdem nicht so auf große 3stellige Zahlen auf Preisschildern stehen! #6

Die 3 Typen (bzw. ja eher Familien bei ABU+Ryobi) sind alle ok, da macht man nie was falsch.
Mein persönlicher Favorit ist die von ihnen, die die beste bzw. "bessere" (s.o.,T-Träger) Ur-Stella-Kopie ist, aber vorzugsweise in viel schwarz.

Die Selbstillustration von PirschHirsch als Fauler Faulenzer ist fein zulesen, hat mir einiges Schmunzeln gebracht


----------



## Maellek (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

@asphaltmonster

Ihr habt ja auch die Sorön in der 6000er Größe! Ist die von der Robustheit auch empfehlenswert zum Einsatz bei schweren Gummis (80g-120g)??? Hatte mir überlegt dass die bei nur 400g eigentlich recht gut an meine Fox Rage Shad Hammer passt.Bleibt halt bei mir nur die Frage der Stabilität bei so schwerem Fischen???


----------



## welsfaenger (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Habe mit der Vorgänger Rolle (706) erfolgreich auf Wels mit der spinnrute gefischt! Definitiv dafür geeignet!


----------



## Maellek (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Dank dir!!!Dann werde ich mich mal an die Umsetzung machen...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*



Maellek schrieb:


> @asphaltmonster
> Ihr habt ja auch die Sorön in der 6000er Größe! Ist die von der Robustheit auch empfehlenswert zum Einsatz bei schweren Gummis (80g-120g)??? Hatte mir überlegt dass die bei nur 400g eigentlich recht gut an meine Fox Rage Shad Hammer passt.Bleibt halt bei mir nur die Frage der Stabilität bei so schwerem Fischen???



Sorry, hatte war die Tage nicht online... Ja, die kannste nehmen. Ein Bekannter hat das Teil mit auf den Bodden gehabt und ist voll und ganz zufrieden.


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Sooooooo *eigenenfredhochhol* :q

Hab mir soeben bei Bode ne 20er-Sorön SX geordert als Barschrolle für die neue Saison! Bei dem Preis musste das einfach sein 

Die soll dann an eine (noch zuzulegende) Sportex Instinct mit 15 g WG in 2,15 m dran - das passt dann zufälligerweise auch wieder optisch optimal (obwohl ichs da drauf nie anlege - aber wenns denn von alleine passt, sag ich natürlich auch nicht nein). 

Kommt dann auch ne Stroft GTP-R drauf. Welche, muss ich mir noch überlegen - der Typ 2 is schon derbe dünn, hab lieber ne No-Compromise-Reserve... also vielleicht doch Typ 3... na ja, hab ja noch ne Runde (Schon-)zeit.

Freu mich sehr auf die Rolle - super, dass da auch gleich noch ne Mono-Ersatzspule mit dabei ist. So kann ichs fürs Cranken, Meppsen etc. fix umstecken.

Dann hoff ich mal, dass die mir jahrelang Freude macht! Ich steh wie gesagt auf Haltbares - kein Bock, dauern ärgern, einschicken etc. zu müssen.

Fürs Größere und Gröbere hab ich ja die Slammer - da wollt ich fürs Kleinere und Feinere auch was Robustes aus Metall.

Aber da bin ich guter Dinge  Werde dann berichten, wie sie sich macht.


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Soooo, die "kleine Rote" traf soeben schon ein - wow, das ging unglaublich schnell, echt goil 

Erster Eindruck beim spontanen, unbespulten Trockenkurbeln: Ein sehr solides Ding, dreht prima, nix wackelt, nix reibt oder rasselt. Das geht voran.

Hat n anständiges Gewicht - da hat man richtig was in der Hand, gefällt mir sehr gut. Dürfte auch bei nem Zufalls-Hecht nicht schlappmachen.

Erinnert mich rein haptisch-dreherisch auf ex an meine geliebte Slammer 360, hervorragend.

Ich denke, damit werde ich ne Menge Spaß haben. Muss nur noch ne passende Rute her. Dann kann die Barsch-Saison kommen.

Weiche, Eis, weiche! |supergri


----------



## zanderman111 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Ich nehm die Slammer 360 Set Jahren zum Pilken. Da ich oft fahre hat sie schon einiges erlebt, und sie schnurrt wie am erste Tag...

Aber: ich hab mir ne neue Pilke zugelegt und wollte sie mit der Slammer fischen... Der Rollenfuss ist zu dick für den Rollenhalter... Die Cabo passt bei beiden....


----------



## Perch-Noob (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*



zanderman111 schrieb:


> Ich nehm die Slammer 360 Set Jahren zum Pilken. Da ich oft fahre hat sie schon einiges erlebt, und sie schnurrt wie am erste Tag...
> 
> Aber: ich hab mir ne neue Pilke zugelegt und wollte sie mit der Slammer fischen... Der Rollenfuss ist zu dick für den Rollenhalter... Die Cabo passt bei beiden....



Kenn die Problematik, das gleiche Problem hatte ich schon mit meiner 260er.

Aber was meinst du mit Cabo?

@ Hirsch dann bin ich ja mal gespannt auf den ersten Praxistest.


----------



## daci7 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*



Lepi schrieb:


> [...]
> Aber was meinst du mit Cabo?
> [...]



Ich geh davon aus, dass er die Quantum Cabo meint - nebenbei auch eine ziemlich gut Rolle würd ich behaupten.


----------



## riverboy (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Habe vor ca. 2 Wochen die ABU Söron SX 40 zum Spinnfischen/ Guffieren 

http://http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/ABU-SOROeN-SX

von Angeln Bode bekommen.
Erster Eindruck: sehr solide Verarbeitung, alles wackelfrei, leichter Lauf, optisch sehr ansprechend und mit 2 Alu-Spulen (eine für Mono, die andere für Geflochtene) sowie Neoprenrollentasche auch gut ausgestattet #6. 
Sogar Unterlegscheiben fürs Wickelbild (die normalerweise bei viel teureren Rollen mitgeliefert werden) sind dabei. Insgesamt macht die Rolle einen hochwertigen Eindruck 
Ich glaube für 50,- Euro ein unschlagbares Angebot. Wenn sich die Rolle im Einsatz genauso gut wie im "Trockentest" zeigt überlege ich eine zweite (SX 20) zum Barschangeln zu kaufen.

Gruß riverboy#a


----------



## Perch-Noob (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich geh davon aus, dass er die Quantum Cabo meint - nebenbei auch eine ziemlich gut Rolle würd ich behaupten.



Ok, sorry war mir kein Begriff.
Kenne mich bei Quantum auch nicht wirklich aus.

Gruß


----------



## zanderman111 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

ja, ich meine die Quantum Cabo 840...


----------



## riverboy (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Hallo an alle ,

Möchte meine neue* ABU Sorön SX 40* endlich zum Guffieren einsetzen, muß nur noch die Geflochtene aufspulen. 
Weiss jemand von euch wieviel Meter *POWER PRO 0,15 mm* (9 Kg Tragkraft) draufpassen ? Natürlich auf die für geflochtene Schnur vorgesehene Super Line Spule ?
Hab eine Spule mit 275 m 0,15 Power Pro und möchte sie auf 2 Rollen aufteilen. Also ca. 130-135 m Schnur pro Rolle (5-15 m Schnur als Reserve für Vorfach etc.) 
Die Frage ist ob man bei dieser Länge noch überhaupt Monofil zur Unterfütterung braucht, wenn ja welche Länge in welcher Stärke?

Gruß riverboy #a


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Zur Schnurfassung mit der PP bei der 40er kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen, aber:

Das Unterfüttern mit Mono kannst Du Dir aufgrund der Superline-Gummiringe eigentlich komplett sparen. Die sorgen dafür, dass die Füllung nicht durchdreht - sehr praktisch, finde ich. Es sei denn, Du bekommst die Spule sonst nicht voll.

Wenn unterfüttern, dann nur auf der normalen Nicht-Superline-Ersatzspule nötig (die hat ja keinen Durchdrehschutz).

Ansonsten spule einfach die gewünschte Menge PP auf und schau nach, ob es reicht. Falls nicht, knote geeignete Mono an, fülle die Spule entsprechend auf. Dann musst halt nochmal andersrum um- bzw. aufspulen, aber die Menge passt dann genau.

Da Du wohl keine Superline-Ersatzspule zum direkten Umspulen hast, bleibt dann halt nur die Methode, die ganze Schnurlänge auf ner Wiese auszurollen, ans andere Ende zu latschen und dann andersrum aufzuwickeln. Das ist zwar etwas umständlich, hat aber den Vorteil, dass es gleichzeitig für ordentliche Straffheit der Füllung sorgt.


----------



## Anfänger_2012 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Hey Angelfreunde,

Ich bin im Moment ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten Rolle und hatte mich soeben für die Applause 3000 entschieden, da bin ich hierüber gestolpert:

http://www.gerlinger.de/Frontbremse/1225/Ryobi_Rolle_Applause_3000/76835

und 

http://www.gerlinger.de/Frontbremse/1225/Ryobi_Rolle_Applause_3000_1D_A_850_030/37614

In der Beschreibung sind jetzt außer vielleicht dem Schnurfangbügel keine Unterschiede zu erkennen. Kennt jemand sich mit den beiden Rollen aus und kann mir sagen, ob es gravierende Unterschiede gibt?Preislich macht das ja schon was aus.

Danke und schöne grüße


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Da bestehen IMO folgende Unterschiede (jedenfalls lese ich das so aus den Bildern beim G. raus):

Die güstigere Variante hat offenbar einen anderen Kurbelknauf und keine spezielle Anti-Slip-Spule für Geflecht.

Der Schnurfangbügel scheint in beiden Fällen aber derselbe zu sein.

Ruf doch einfach vor Bestellung mal an und frag direkt nach.


----------



## Michael_05er (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Die teure Variante hat außerdem eine "wasserdichte" Bremse. Ich sehe diese Variante zum ersten Mal |kopfkrat Ich hab die "normale" 3000er Applause und bin mit der zufrieden...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Anfänger_2012 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Abu Sorön vs. Ryobi Applause vs. Penn Slammer*

Alles klar, danke für eure Antworten. Ich werde morgen einfach mal anrufen und hoffe, dass die mir dort genauere Auskunft geben können.

Grüße


----------

